# Spun



## Superconductor (Apr 27, 2015)

Was recently spun from a solar project after working 8 days. Looking for info on this practice and policies from other IBEW locals. I am a member of IBEW Local 569 and can find nothing.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Contractors have right to refusal and can terminate at any time.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

being spun is when you show up, and they send you right back to the hall i thought...


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> being spun is when you show up, and they send you right back to the hall i thought...


Correct


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my it seems as if a union brother is in a conundrum


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> being spun is when you show up, and they send you right back to the hall i thought...


Sometimes you earn a one man layoff.

It is part of the business superconductor - I have been spun and gotten one man layoffs in the past and will probably have it happen in the future.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

ampman said:


> Oh my it seems as if a union brother is in a conundrum


What a dink


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

There is a flip side to contractors spinning people. I have seen halls full of people wanting to go to work and everyone refusing to take a call to a certain contractor for tactics like this. I was also witness in a hall as the only traveler to the body letting the brother who got a one man lay off a few days before take the call from the back of the book and go back out to the contractor. Awesome show of solidarity.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

We're you on a short call or long call? Did you get along with everybody else on the job? Did you show up with all your tools ready to work everyday?


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

IBEW has:

Spun: got call to job and they send u back to the hall for various reasons so didn't really get the job

ROF: reduction of force. Ie. Layoff..NOT fired

Termination: fired

My first time hitting the road the first call I got I was spun because I didn't have a social security card or official birth certificate with me and they were required for employment. So back to the hall I went and got a birth certificate overnighted...lol


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Superconductor said:


> Was recently spun from a solar project after working 8 days. Looking for info on this practice and policies from other IBEW locals. I am a member of IBEW Local 569 and can find nothing.


Just let it go and move on.
Sounds more like a one man layoff or the contractor just had too many people and agreed to call it a "spun" so that you could keep your spot on the book.

Don't worry about it unless you see a trend developing.


----------



## IndridCold (May 1, 2015)

Was recently spun from a solar project after working 8 days. Looking for info on this practice and policies from other IBEW locals. I am a member of IBEW Local 569 and can find nothing.￼
Yo superconductor tell the folks here why u got fired. U didn't get spun you got FIRED!!!


----------



## IndridCold (May 1, 2015)

This guy gets fired from every contractor, burns bridges and then blames everybody but himself then tells one sided stories. Tired of the nonsense


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Superconductor said:


> Was recently spun from a solar project after working 8 days. Looking for info on this practice and policies from other IBEW locals. I am a member of IBEW Local 569 and can find nothing.



Did they just need the help for the mounting of 100's of panels ? The piping and wiring was done by guys that were on the job full time start to finish ? 

This would be normal for that type of job . Maybe the Local was trying to give you some work ? Some jobs need xtra hands for a short time on just one part of the job .


Pete


----------

